# remember - help posts, not put downs



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's come to my attention that there are some that are posting in a condensending manner to those they do not feel is qualified to make statements about building. This is a discussion forum, not a technical format and not all will agree.

Please pull in your "know it all" and "fangs" and remember this is FRIENDLY help, not I know everything and you don't.

By the way, this is not where to use General Chat adversary types of interaction.


----------

